# Returning Edge and Going with Roamio



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

After giving my new Edge a try, I have decided to return it before the window to do so expires and get a Roamio, probably from an eBay seller. My question to the group is, is there a particular Roamio model I should focus on? One that has a better track record or maybe a few more bells and whistles or simply one that is more robust? I am seeing a number of Roamio "Plus" models that have 1,2 and even 3TB HD. I am guessing anything more than 2TB has been upgraded by the owner? Anyway, any insight, guidance, or suggestions you can provide is greatly appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

There are only 4 models of Roamio. Basic is 4 tuners and can record from cable or OTA, not both at same time.
Roamio OTA, 4 tuners, OTA only.
Roamio Plus/Pro, 6 tuners, cable only. Plus OEM drive is 1TB, Pro is 3TB.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> After giving my new Edge a try, I have decided to return it before the window to do so expires and get a Roamio, probably from an eBay seller. My question to the group is, is there a particular Roamio model I should focus on? One that has a better track record or maybe a few more bells and whistles or simply one that is more robust? I am seeing a number of Roamio "Plus" models that have 1,2 and even 3TB HD. I am guessing anything more than 2TB has been upgraded by the owner? Anyway, any insight, guidance, or suggestions you can provide is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you


Good choice. As mentioned by "Th" the Plus has 1TB standard, The Pro 3TB. Those two are 6 tuner cable only and require cable card. The basic and OTA are 4 tuners. Basic choose OTA or cable, capable of either but one at a time, have to choose one or the other. The Pro/Plus are the most "solid" Tivo units ever IMO, the 4 tuner modes not too shabby also.

For sure get a unit with lifetime service. Can get pretty much any Roamio model with lifetime for $200 or less. Monthly/yearly fee models gonna cost ya $15 a month or a bit less for the 12 month subscription. Close to $180 a year just for the subscription when you can get lifetime units for under $200 and never pay fees.

Roamio has 3.5" drive which can last 5-10 years. Might be good idea to check the drive when you get it, see how old and if any errors. Can just replace with new CMR (not SMR) drive if you like, TE3 OS will format up to 3TB itself, TE4/Hydra will format pretty much any size drive itself, for sure up to 14TB.

Final thought, when buying maybe ask the history of the Tivo. I always prefer buying from a seller that has been using it themselves. As compared to a seller who might have bought at a garage sale or thrift store and know nothing about it, any issues etc. Plus a current owner can authorize the transfer of the unit and lifetime service to you.


----------



## josim (May 22, 2016)

Check your messages


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Dude, we tried to warn you


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> Dude, we tried to warn you


Stalker! I knew I'd be hearing from you.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Stalker! I knew I'd be hearing from you.


The tribal knowledge of TCF is strong


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

tommage1 said:


> Good choice.


Thank you for the detailed and informative response. In my original post, I should have included the fact that I am looking for a cable-compatible (Xfinity) device rather than OTA. I may have found what I am looking for on eBay. Roamio plus, Lifetime subscription, 1TB, original owner, and appears to be in good physical condition. Also, he accepts returns within 30 days of purchase whereas others do no. To me, that speaks volumes, although I think eBay offers its own time-specific guarantee (it's been at least a couple of decades since I've bought anything on eBay). One additional question: The seller is including an ethernet cable with the package. The Roamio Plus does have wifi capability, right?


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> The tribal knowledge of TCF is strong


In my defense, you (and just about everyone else on this board) strongly suggested I go with a Roamio rather than the Edge *after* I had already bought the Edge. That's all I got.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> In my defense, you (and just about everyone else on this board) strongly suggested I go with a Roamio rather than the Edge *after* I had already bought the Edge. That's all I got.


I think I lost count at somewhere around the 1 zillionth posting of " don't waste your time on the Edge" posts from the veterans here (self included) It's not like we're keeping it to ourselves  the odds are high you've stumbled on them


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> I think I lost count at somewhere around the 1 zillionth posting of " don't waste your time on the Edge" posts from the veterans here (self included) It's not like we're keeping it to ourselves  the odds are high you've stumbled on them


OK, OK. Yes, I MAY have come across a statement or two strongly advising against the purchase of an Edge. And yes, I wrongfully disregarded all of them and went with an Edge anway. Lesson learned. I will write on the chalkboard 100 times, "I will never ever buy another TiVo Edge." Happy? Can the beatings stop now, please?  

I did just purchase a Roamio Plus with a lifetime subscription included from an eBay seller.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> OK, OK. Yes, I MAY have come across a statement or two strongly advising against the purchase of an Edge. And yes, I wrongfully disregarded all of them and went with an Edge anway. Lesson learned. I will write on the chalkboard 100 times, "I will never ever buy another TiVo Edge." Happy? Can the beatings stop now, please?
> 
> I did just purchase a Roamio Plus with a lifetime subscription included from an eBay seller.


You'll be very happy with the Roamio! Good choice!


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> OK, OK. Yes, I MAY have come across a statement or two strongly advising against the purchase of an Edge. And yes, I wrongfully disregarded all of them and went with an Edge anway. Lesson learned. I will write on the chalkboard 100 times, "I will never ever buy another TiVo Edge." Happy? Can the beatings stop now, please?
> 
> I did just purchase a Roamio Plus with a lifetime subscription included from an eBay seller.


Good luck with your purchase!! Solid choice... I have a Roameo and a Bolt and I really do prefer the Roameo! Much better build quality... I think you will be happy with your purchase.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

MrDell said:


> Good luck with your purchase!! Solid choice... I have a Roameo and a Bolt and I really do prefer the Roameo! Much better build quality... I think you will be happy with your purchase.


Thank you, MrDell. We thoroughly enjoy our two Bolts and if the Roamio is even better, I can't wait to try it out! Thanks for the kind words (Diane, are you taking note?).


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

What's the problem with the Edge? I have a dead Bolt that needs replacing and was going to take advantage of the sale on Edge right now.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Welshdog said:


> What's the problem with the Edge? I have a dead Bolt that needs replacing and was going to take advantage of the sale on Edge right now.


I'll let some others chime in as well. My issues are (listed in no order of priority): 

I cannot transfer programs from any of my Bolts (we have 2) to the Edge. I've tried different suggestions from this board and still no go. I've read in another forum that an Edge user had the same issue and gave up trying. Even if the issue was specific to my Edge, I would still return it as I want to have that feature. 
The FF and RW processes on my Edge aren't as crisp or seamless as they are on the Bolts. I won't go as far as to they they are "choppy" but there are intermittent periods when I'll start to FF or RW and the process will start without an issue but then slow for a second or two and then pick up again.
The status lights on the front of the device are so small and dim, they are useless. In order for the record light to be seen at all, the room has to be pitch black. By itself, this wouldn't be a big deal but you asked what my problems were.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> I'll let some others chime in as well. My issues are (listed in no order of priority):
> 
> I cannot transfer programs from any of my Bolts (we have 2) to the Edge. I've tried different suggestions from this board and still no go. I've read in another forum that an Edge user had the same issue and gave up trying. Even if the issue was specific to my Edge, I would still return it as I want to have that feature.
> The FF and RW processes on my Edge aren't as crisp or seamless as they are on the Bolts. I won't go as far as to they they are "choppy" but there are intermittent periods when I'll start to FF or RW and the process will start without an issue but then slow for a second or two and then pick up again.
> The status lights on the front of the device are so small and dim, they are useless. In order for the record light to be seen at all, the room has to be pitch black. By itself, this wouldn't be a big deal but you asked what my problems were.


Thanks. As long as it records reliably and streams properly with the Tivo Mini and iPads - that's what I'm looking for.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Welshdog said:


> Thanks. As long as it records reliably and streams properly with the Tivo Mini and iPads - that's what I'm looking for.


You're welcome. My Edge does record correctly but I can't comment on streaming capability or quality with a TiVo Mini or an iPad. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Welshdog said:


> As long as it records reliably


Weelllllll, it does not. One of the many bugs, occasionally it "loses" connection to Tivo service. I'm not talking about internet connection, the internet connection is fine. Randomly it loses the "connection" to Tivo, while it is in that mode the "to do" list goes away, will record nothing. Cannot even watch your recordings. The ONLY way to "fix" it is a reboot. It will connect to the internet as usual or you can force a connection but it does not solve the problem. If you don't notice or go on vacation you may end up missing days or weeks of recordings. I have two Edge, both do it, occasionally, no predicting when. So it's not a "defective" isolated Edge, they both do it and others report the same thing happening, sometimes. Fortunately I have other Tivos so anything really important to me that is setup to record on Edge I will also record on one of the other Tivos (not an Edge), just in case. And it has paid off. But not everyone has more than one Tivo................


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> I'll let some others chime in as well. My issues are (listed in no order of priority):
> 
> I cannot transfer programs from any of my Bolts (we have 2) to the Edge. I've tried different suggestions from this board and still no go. I've read in another forum that an Edge user had the same issue and gave up trying. Even if the issue was specific to my Edge, I would still return it as I want to have that feature.




That's actually not a standard Edge complaint/issue, normally they can handle transfers between devices ok.
There have been cases of it taking 4-5 days after setup to have it's setting in the big Tivo DB in the sky match your home and let it transfer between devices.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> That's actually not a standard Edge complaint/issue, normally they can handle transfers between devices ok.
> There have been cases of it taking 4-5 days after setup to have it's setting in the big Tivo DB in the sky match your home and let it transfer between devices.


So are you saying I should cancel the Roamio and keep the Edge?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> So are you saying I should cancel the Roamio and keep the Edge?


Let's not talk crazy talk


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

tommage1 said:


> Weelllllll, it does not. One of the many bugs, occasionally it "loses" connection to Tivo service. I'm not talking about internet connection, the internet connection is fine. Randomly it loses the "connection" to Tivo, while it is in that mode the "to do" list goes away, will record nothing. Cannot even watch your recordings. The ONLY way to "fix" it is a reboot. It will connect to the internet as usual or you can force a connection but it does not solve the problem. If you don't notice or go on vacation you may end up missing days or weeks of recordings. I have two Edge, both do it, occasionally, no predicting when. So it's not a "defective" isolated Edge, they both do it and others report the same thing happening, sometimes. Fortunately I have other Tivos so anything really important to me that is setup to record on Edge I will also record on one of the other Tivos (not an Edge), just in case. And it has paid off. But not everyone has more than one Tivo................


Thanks. What does Tivo have to say about this fault - anything?


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Is there a difference in bad behavior between Edge OTA and Edge cable?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Welshdog said:


> Thanks. What does Tivo have to say about this fault - anything?


No idea. Other than when others have posted they say Tivo tells them to reboot. As for cable vs OTA, mine are OTA. You could search the forum and probably find others who have had the problem, perhaps some have the cable version?


----------



## judyn (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow! One of our Romeos started rebooting and then wouldn't boot at all a couple of days ago. Lifetime of course. We hoped it was the power supply, but since it was bedtime, we had time to "think" about it all night... If it was not the power supply, what would we do. Weaknees repair, new Edge, used lifetime Roamio or Bolt... I did not know we did not want an Edge and there is a current Tivo sale. We have two houses with 3 Roamios and 2 Bolts. We have no problem with the Bolts and they are faster than our Roamios - only really matters with streaming. 

Morning came and we found a power supply that fit the Roamio and it is running great again! This is the 3rd power supply for this Roamio. It was a Tivo-renewed purchased in Sept 2015. We can't complain! It is our oldest Tivo now but we had two older ones that died. Before Tivos we had ReplayTVs which we had to give up when digital TV arrived.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

judyn said:


> We have no problem with the Bolts and they are faster than our Roamios - only really matters with streaming.
> 
> Morning came and we found a power supply that fit the Roamio and it is running great again! This is the 3rd power supply for this Roamio. It was a Tivo-renewed purchased in Sept 2015. We can't complain! It is our oldest Tivo now but we had two older ones that died. Before Tivos we had ReplayTVs which we had to give up when digital TV arrived.


Yeah, stock power supply for Roamio is 2a, minimal, they get weaker over time. Always best to upgrade to 3a. Bolt comes with 3a so rarely will you have a PS failure with a Bolt. Keep that in mind for next time, 3a (or even 4a), will probably last forever  Must be 12v and correct polarity.

Personally I use my Tivos as DVRs. Streaming sticks are $50 or less and are WAY better than streaming on any Tivo DVR. If just using as DVR the Roamio is a much better machine than the Bolt, Bolts fail earlier due to 2.5" drive, Roamio 3.5" drive can last 5-10 years.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

tommage1 said:


> Personally I use my Tivos as DVRs.


Yup, same here. I have a 4K Roku for all streaming purposes. 



> Yeah, stock power supply for Roamio is 2a, minimal, they get weaker over time. Always best to upgrade to 3a.


How tech savvy does one have to be to swap out power supplies on a Roamio Plus?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Yup, same here. I have a 4K Roku for all streaming purposes.
> 
> 
> How tech savvy does one have to be to swap out power supplies on a Roamio Plus?


Very... The power supply on a Roamio Plus/Pro are built inside. The Roamio Basic and OTA are the wall wart power brick.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> Very... The power supply on a Roamio Plus/Pro are built inside. The Roamio Basic and OTA are the wall wart power brick.


Thank you


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> How tech savvy does one have to be to swap out power supplies on a Roamio Plus?


It's easy. Small board, disconnect one wire/harness from motherboard, a couple screws and a couple plastic "pins" you squeeze.

Oh, I see you were replying to my advice about upgrading power supply on Roamio to 3a. That advice was for "basic" Roamio 4 tuner models. They use AC adapter. No reason to replace PS on Plus/Pro unless it actually fails, as mentioned it's internal. But it IS easy.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

One final post about Tivo power supplies, from what I have seen there are two "problem" models. The 4 tuner Roamios which use a minimal 2a which can fail or get weaker over time, provide power but not enough to boot the drive. So always best to upgrade to 3/4a, 12v, same polarity, even preemptively. And the Series 3 and S3 HD models, internal with cheapo capacitors which needed/need to be replaced occasionally (maybe only once if you replace the actual capacitors with high quality instead of just replacing the power supply itself.) Other than that I have had little to no problems with Tivo power supplies.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

If the Edge is going to be trouble (plus it only has two tuners) I'm wondering if fixing my dead Bolt is the better choice? The OTA Roamio we have is fine, but it doesn't work with iPads. The Bolt has some non-typical problem that isn't the drive or the power supply. If I choose to repair I'll send it to Weaknees to see what they can do with it.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Welshdog said:


> If the Edge is going to be trouble (plus it only has two tuners) I'm wondering if fixing my dead Bolt is the better choice? The OTA Roamio we have is fine, but it doesn't work with iPads. The Bolt has some non-typical problem that isn't the drive or the power supply. If I choose to repair I'll send it to Weaknees to see what they can do with it.


Lot depends if the Bolt is lifetime service or monthly/yearly. If lifetime, MAYBE worth fixing. However you can get used lifetime Bolts for under $200, maybe as low as $150-170 from what I've seen lately. By the time you pay repair fee and shipping both ways could very well be over $200 depending on what the problem is. If not a lifetime unit not worth fixing IMO, can buy used for $20-30. Keep the power supply, remote, and drive as "spares" Good luck 

Oh, not sure what you mean about the Ipads, I don't do that myself. Not sure why a Bolt would work but not a Roamio. Unless it has to do with the operating systems, maybe the Bolt is on TE4/Hydra, the Roamio on TE3/classic? Out of my field of expertise though.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

For it to work with tablets/iPads, there needs to be a Tivo stream on the network. Roamio Plus/Pro has Stream built-in.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

ThAbtO said:


> For it to work with tablets/iPads, there needs to be a Tivo stream on the network. Roamio Plus/Pro has Stream built-in.


Good info, so they'd just need to get a Tivo stream to use Ipad with the Roamio OTA (or any other 4 tuner Roamio). I think you can find Tivo Streams (not the Stream 4K obviously), for $20-25?


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

So the Roamio I purchased from an eBay seller arrived yesterday (a couple of days early). First, the box looked like it had taken a few SAM hits while being flown from WA to here. It was in rough shape.The DVR was bubble-wrapped so I thought maybe it made the trip unscathed. I started the guided setup and chose the "Install the M Card at a later time" option. But when I got to the DVR connecting to my network phase, I got an error code of N1. That, according to TiVo Tech Support, indicates there's a problem with my network or internet. Nope, all solid there. Both the Bolts and the Edge have been and are working just fine. So I boxed up the Roamio and the accessories (I had to use a different box than the one it was shipped in due to all the damage) and followed the steps to return and request a refund. To eBay's credit, they were stellar, although they required at least one picture to corroborate my reason for returning the device ("Defective"). Wonderful. So I had to unpack the DVR, hook it up again and go through the guided setup again and I took a picture of the screen that showed the error message. I also took a picture of the mangled box it arrived in. Once those pictures were attached, I was able to submit my request for refund. I received an email from eBay within a minute or two with a couple of .pdf shipping labels for the USPS (which explains why the box was so mangled). However, about an hour later, after I had already dropped off the DVR at the local post office, I received an email from the seller that simply read, "it only works off the cable card did u (sic) try that?" Now I could swear that each time I did the guided setup on both the Bolts and the Edge, I was able to connect to my network just fine without having a CableCard installed. Are my recollections wrong? Do I need a CableCard installed in order to connect the Roamio to my network? I haven't replied to the seller yet. It's a moot point now, anyway. I've already dropped off the DVR at the post office. Besides, if push comes to shove, given the extensive damage to the shipping box, there is a distinct possibility the DVR was damaged during transport. But now I am curious. Is a CableCard needed to be installed in order for the DVR to connect to my network?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> But now I am curious. Is a CableCard needed to be installed in order for the DVR to connect to my network?


No. The person you bought from, is this a unit they were using personally? When buying used Tivos I will usually only buy from a seller that has been using the unit themselves, too many thrift store, garage sale etc sellers that know NOTHING about Tivos, would not even know how to test.

There are some members here who DO use their Tivos and do sell occasionally. I saw Roamio Pro/Plus for $175/225 I think, recently, buyer seller area, not ebay.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

tommage1 said:


> Good info, so they'd just need to get a Tivo stream to use Ipad with the Roamio OTA (or any other 4 tuner Roamio). I think you can find Tivo Streams (not the Stream 4K obviously), for $20-25?


I did not know that. I was in another thread a while back and people determined that the Roamio OTA would not stream to an iPad. I'll look into a TivoStream. What model do I need?

Weaknees told me that they don't do board level repair or board swaps, so the Bolt is dead. I guess I need to consider the Edge anyway. Not too keen on buying a used Bolt since they are so unreliable.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Edge is just as unreliable. Laptop drive... Hydra. 

There is only 1 model of the Tivo Stream. It only has a network connection.

If you can get a Roamio Plus/Pro... Even better. Built-in Stream, 6 cable only tuners. It can still get activated for Tivo service, monthly, yearly, lifetime/All-in.
If the drive fails, just swap it out with another, EFRX, EFZX, PURX/Z.. They can be labeled as for surveillance use..


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> Edge is just as unreliable. Laptop drive... Hydra.
> 
> There is only 1 model of the Tivo Stream. It only has a network connection.
> 
> ...


No cable here, has to be OTA, which puts us right back in the dark ages Tivo wise. Also not keen on buying something like a used Roamio that is now what, 10 years old? I think we will take our chances with Edge and if it turns out to be a bummer, then we'll just move away from Tivo altogether as our devices die off. With Peacock, Paramount, Hulu etc. we can see most any broadcast show we want, just slightly delayed. We don't watch any sports so that is not a factor. The Olympics and funerals of monarchs? We will just have to deal I suppose.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I'm OTA also, and I might jump to get a plus or pro. Transfer shows to it and stream. No cable to record from so that doesn't matter.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

tommage1 said:


> No. The person you bought from, is this a unit they were using personally? When buying used Tivos I will usually only buy from a seller that has been using the unit themselves, too many thrift store, garage sale etc sellers that know NOTHING about Tivos, would not even know how to test.
> 
> There are some members here who DO use their Tivos and do sell occasionally. I saw Roamio Pro/Plus for $175/225 I think, recently, buyer seller area, not ebay.


Thanks. Good to hear I'm not losing my mind (yet). I'll reply to the seller (he has a 100% rating so I thought I was good). I did find and purchase another Roamio Plus with a new 3TB drive for $10 less than the first one I bought. I hope this one works out.


----------



## judyn (Feb 26, 2009)

tommage1 said:


> Yeah, stock power supply for Roamio is 2a, minimal, they get weaker over time. Always best to upgrade to 3a. Bolt comes with 3a so rarely will you have a PS failure with a Bolt. Keep that in mind for next time, 3a (or even 4a), will probably last forever  Must be 12v and correct polarity.
> 
> Personally I use my Tivos as DVRs. Streaming sticks are $50 or less and are WAY better than streaming on any Tivo DVR. If just using as DVR the Roamio is a much better machine than the Bolt, Bolts fail earlier due to 2.5" drive, Roamio 3.5" drive can last 5-10 years.


I agree Rokus work faster, but I like everything done on one device... Probably silly... So we have one Roku and 5 Tivos. Oh, and I like to have everything so I download. We never know if we will finish a series (rather than go on to something else) before they pull it... Besides we have pathetic internet in the third world country of Texas...


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

tommage1 said:


> No. The person you bought from, is this a unit they were using personally? When buying used Tivos I will usually only buy from a seller that has been using the unit themselves, too many thrift store, garage sale etc sellers that know NOTHING about Tivos, would not even know how to test.
> 
> There are some members here who DO use their Tivos and do sell occasionally. I saw Roamio Pro/Plus for $175/225 I think, recently, buyer seller area, not ebay.


This is the reply I received from the seller when I replied telling him a TiVo device doesn't need a CableCard in place in order to connect to a home network: 
"*This model needs the card that’s why I stated it in the add *(sic)" 
I have reread his ad x3 an nowhere does it state a CableCard needs to be inserted in order for it to connect to a home network. It does state this: 
*It features a Cable Card slot at the back, an HDMI port, A/V composite video port, Component Video, and two USB 2.0 ports for connecting external devices.* 
Since when is a Cable Card slot a "feature" on a Roamio Plus for Cable?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> This is the reply I received from the seller when I replied telling him a TiVo device doesn't need a CableCard in place in order to connect to a home network:
> "*This model needs the card that’s why I stated it in the add *(sic)"
> I have reread his ad x3 an nowhere does it state a CableCard needs to be inserted in order for it to connect to a home network. It does state this:


A CableCARD is not required for network connectivity, it's that simple.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> A CableCARD is not required for network connectivity, it's that simple.


That was my final reply to the seller adding that I expect a full refund.

More good news on the TiVo front here. The Edge is now displaying a message that reads, "TiVo Service Not Available" in the lower left hand corner of live TV. And the RW, FF, and pause functions on the remote are not working. I checked our two Bolts and they're seeing the TiVo service just fine. I checked the network status of the Edge and it showed the last attempt to connect as "FAILED." So, I rebuilt the wifi connection and the Edge was then able to successfully connect to the network. However, the "TiVo Service Not Available" message is still being displayed and the FF, RW, and pause functions on the remote still don't work. I guess I'll give it time to correct itself.

This is where you say, "I told ya so."


----------



## BrokerDon (Sep 9, 2006)

Our Edge OTA with All-In Service has worked flawlessly except for away from home network streaming & downloading to our iPad / Phone which caused a middlemindError until TiVo finally fixed this software bug recently. Like others we use a dedicated streaming device (Apple TV 4K) to stream shows to our LG OLED UHDTV. Also streams to our TiVo Mini Lux perfectly too.

Love our TiVo for recording & streaming OTA shows. We've rarely had hardware failures in 20+ years owning TiVos since we keep them on a well ventilated shelf with no heat generating components below them and plugged into a Belkin PureAV PF60 Home Theater Power Console (surge + filter)

*Clean Power Matters*


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

BrokerDon said:


> Our Edge OTA with All-In Service has worked flawlessly except for away from home network streaming & downloading to our iPad / Phone which caused a middlemindError until TiVo finally fixed this software bug recently. Like others we use a dedicated streaming device (Apple TV 4K) to stream shows to our LG OLED UHDTV. Also streams to our TiVo Mini Lux perfectly too.
> 
> Love our TiVo for recording & streaming OTA shows. We've rarely had hardware failures in 20+ years owning TiVos since we keep them on a well ventilated shelf with no heat generating components below them and plugged into a Belkin PureAV PF60 Home Theater Power Console (surge + filter)
> 
> *Clean Power Matters*


Up until the issues with this new Edge (and now a used Roamio), in the 20+ years I've been a TiVo customer, I haven't had any significant issues. The only reason I replaced the Premiere was because of its age and the offer TiVo was making for a new Edge.. When I compare TiVo to other electronic devices I've owned, and I factor in setup, ease of use, functionality, customer service, and break-downs, TiVo is head and shoulders above them all.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Welshdog said:


> Also not keen on buying something like a used Roamio that is now what, 10 years old?


The Roamio may be close to 10 yrs old, but its better the new Edge, or even Bolts.
I have heard Bolts failing more often then I hear of any Roamio failing.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> That was my final reply to the seller adding that I expect a full refund.
> 
> More good news on the TiVo front here. The Edge is now displaying a message that reads, "TiVo Service Not Available" in the lower left hand corner of live TV. And the RW, FF, and pause functions on the remote are not working. I checked our two Bolts and they're seeing the TiVo service just fine. I checked the network status of the Edge and it showed the last attempt to connect as "FAILED." So, I rebuilt the wifi connection and the Edge was then able to successfully connect to the network. However, the "TiVo Service Not Available" message is still being displayed and the FF, RW, and pause functions on the remote still don't work. I guess I'll give it time to correct itself.
> 
> This is where you say, "I told ya so."


That is one of the Edge "bugs" I mentioned. Post # 19 in this thread. No way to fix, other than reboot. Will NOT correct itself, even with multiple sucessful internet connections. And can happen anytime, no way to predict.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

tommage1 said:


> That is one of the Edge "bugs" I mentioned. Post # 19 in this thread. No way to fix, other than reboot. Will NOT correct itself, even with multiple sucessful internet connections. And can happen anytime, no way to predict.


I do recall seeing that post tommage. And yeah, a reboot did the trick. Moot point now. It's going back as soon as the Roamio arrives. Hopefully, this one will actually work as it should.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> I'll let some others chime in as well. My issues are (listed in no order of priority):
> 
> I cannot transfer programs from any of my Bolts (we have 2) to the Edge. I've tried different suggestions from this board and still no go. I've read in another forum that an Edge user had the same issue and gave up trying. Even if the issue was specific to my Edge, I would still return it as I want to have that feature.
> The FF and RW processes on my Edge aren't as crisp or seamless as they are on the Bolts. I won't go as far as to they they are "choppy" but there are intermittent periods when I'll start to FF or RW and the process will start without an issue but then slow for a second or two and then pick up again.
> The status lights on the front of the device are so small and dim, they are useless. In order for the record light to be seen at all, the room has to be pitch black. By itself, this wouldn't be a big deal but you asked what my problems were.


Isn't another issue whether you prefer TE3 or TE4? With a Roamio, you can stay with TE3, correct? Whereas aren't you forced to move to TE4 with the Edge?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

MikeekiM said:


> Whereas aren't you forced to move to TE4 with the Edge?


Edge is TE4 only.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> Edge is TE4 only.


Yes, I understand... I guess my point was that one of the factors for moving back to a Roamio from an Edge is if you prefer the TE3 UI... Cuz that is possible with the Roamio...


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Yes, I know because I am on a TE3 Roamio. Replaced the drive twice before.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

OK, the first Roamio has been successfully returned and the second Roamio has arrived. This seller was much better than the previous jerk. Very communicative and he arranged a conference call with TiVo today. We got the lifetime subscription transferred to my account and, after I completed the guided setup, the Roamio is up and running, sans CableCard. I do have a question, though (surprise surprise). I won't have a CableCard for this DVR until next week. I can "see" my other two networked DVRs in Shows --> Devices. However, when I attempt play a recorded show on either of the other two DVRs (and view them on the Roamio), I see a message that reads, "There are currently no recordings or bookmarks to streaming videos." I can play recorded shows between the other two DVRs without any problem but, of course, they both have paired/functioning CableCards. Do I need a paired CableCard on the new Romaio in order to stream recordings from another DVR on my network to the Roamio?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

The CableCARD has nothing to do with playing from other devices, nothing, nada, zip.
You need to confirm that the new unit is listed on your online account page, and it can take 72 hours from transferring the device to your account to it being a fully functioning member of your account. You should also verify the MAK on the new unit is the same MAK as the other 2 units, that could also take a few days to transfer over, keep in mind they don't appear to work on weekends, so that's 3 business days.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Also, to add to what dianebrat said, you should force an online connection from both devices, a few times each.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Diane and pl1 for the prompt and informative replies! I will give it a few business days and force a couple of online connections as suggested and check into it again next week. Thanks again.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> The CableCARD has nothing to do with playing from other devices, nothing, nada, zip.
> You need to confirm that the new unit is listed on your online account page, and it can take 72 hours from transferring the device to your account to it being a fully functioning member of your account. You should also verify the MAK on the new unit is the same MAK as the other 2 units, that could also take a few days to transfer over, keep in mind they don't appear to work on weekends, so that's 3 business days.


You guys were right (not that I ever doubted you). It just took TiVo a little bit of time to catch up with the changes. Today the Roamio sees and streams recordings from other DVRs on my network and I am able to transfer recordings to the Roamio as well. Thanks again.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

I finally started the return process for the Edge I got a few weeks ago. I wanted to make sure the Roamio I purchased from eBay was the real deal. Well, it is. And then some. After an 18 minute wait on hold to talk with TiVo and another 8 or 9 minutes telling the Filipino Rep that, no, I didn't want my return window extended an additional 30 days because if it isn't working properly today, it's not going to magically fix itself and work correctly 30 days from now. So, it's all boxed up and off to the local FedEx store I go.


----------

